
Beyond Docker Compose - XLDRT
http://blog.xebialabs.com/2016/04/11/beyond-docker-compose/
======
fpoling
The article talks about docker-compose deficiencies and how a new tool is
going to solve then. One of the premises is that managing a huge application
with docker-compose is difficult. But I just do not see how writing XML-based
config on top of compose files can simplify things.

If docker-compose is complex due to repeated volume, network and port
declarations, I can just replace it, for example, with a shell script that
generate the compose file and that will use much denser and clear notations.
As a bonus this avoids introducing yet another template language on top of the
compose files just so the tool can adjust them according to XML config.

------
nikolay
Nice, but there's already an open-source version of something similar by
Grammarly: Rocker [0] and Rocker Composer [1].

[0]:
[https://github.com/grammarly/rocker](https://github.com/grammarly/rocker)

[1]: [https://github.com/grammarly/rocker-
compose](https://github.com/grammarly/rocker-compose)

